
Abundance is killing us.  the innovator's dilemma - rrggrr
Excerpt from this article below.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.businessinsider.com&#x2F;too-much-free-stuff-is-destroying-america-2016-2<p>&quot;Here’s the perfect business idea for this environment: Open a Hundred Dollar Bill Store™. You sell hundred dollar bills for ninety dollars each. You’ll lose ten dollars per transaction but you’ll do a trillion in revenues in year one. Maybe you show an ad to everyone who walks into the store and you break even. User growth with be on the order of 1000% per month. A billion users. You’ll be the biggest IPO of all time when Goldman’s underwriters get wind of that growth rate. Go public and let someone else worry about a competitor selling hundred dollar bills for eighty-five.
======
teslabox
This is the post that businessinsider takes from:
[http://thereformedbroker.com/2016/02/25/abundance/](http://thereformedbroker.com/2016/02/25/abundance/)

Someone else submitted this earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11177389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11177389)

Thanks for the link. Here's the quote I like:

"No one cares how many actual business models get wrecked in the process. How
many useful jobs are lost in the process. The new fixed income or currency
trader on Wall Street will never need health care, or take a vacation or grab
a female co-worker’s ass. It’s a chip on a server. Much cheaper to employ,
much easier to manage.

"Automate everything, outsource the rest – it’s cheaper for the customers.
“But now there are no customers left, no one has the money to be a customer
anymore.”

...

"“Let’s take a product or service that people used to charge for, make a worse
version and give it away for free!” Why would we do that? “Bro down.”"

